# [Wet Thumb Forum]-power strip timers



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

I'm trying to find what is essentially a power strip where each outlet is controlled by a different computerized timer.

I found something like what I am looking for in this:
Grasslin Power Strip Timer
and the same thing here:
Grasslin Power Strip Timer(2)

This would be perfect for recreating the dawn/day/dusk effect.

Does anyone know of a product similar to the one linked, but more robust?

Thanks,
Karl

http://www.geocities.com/kfh227- go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.

*I am probably going to start work on my stand for the 100 gallon tank in about 2 weeks(May 22). Pics coming soon







*


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

I'm trying to find what is essentially a power strip where each outlet is controlled by a different computerized timer.

I found something like what I am looking for in this:
Grasslin Power Strip Timer
and the same thing here:
Grasslin Power Strip Timer(2)

This would be perfect for recreating the dawn/day/dusk effect.

Does anyone know of a product similar to the one linked, but more robust?

Thanks,
Karl

http://www.geocities.com/kfh227- go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.

*I am probably going to start work on my stand for the 100 gallon tank in about 2 weeks(May 22). Pics coming soon







*


----------



## Zerj (May 1, 2003)

I haven't seen it done as an integrated power strip but I do the same thing with 4 X10 Appiance Modules hooked to a power strip and a X10 Timer. It would probably be a little more robust in that:

1. Timer doesn't need to be located near the tanks (humidity)
2. Timer has a 9V Battery for power outages so it doesn't have to be reset each time
3. Appiance modules are replacable for about $13 bucks each if they die. (Mine have been running for 2 yrs next to a wet/dry for a SW tank with no problems.)

appliance module
Timer

If you are using the appliance module for lights with large ballasts you used to have to open up the module and cut one wire. To disable a auto-sense feature, I don't know if this is still the case.


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

Zerj,

Those are some ool products. I'm going to bounce around that site for a while trying to find other solutions, but the one you pointed out is a viable option.

I like the part about them being remote controlled









http://www.geocities.com/kfh227- go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.

*I am probably going to start work on my stand for the 100 gallon tank in about 2 weeks(May 22). Pics coming soon







*


----------



## jonah (May 5, 2003)

Look on a reef forum. I'm pretty certain I've seen them discussed before. People use them for turning powerheads on and off in sequence for waves in their reef tanks.

jonah


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

Just spent some time looking through reef forums.

Alot of people just use the "analog style" plug in timers that are dirt cheap:









It's an option, I just want digital. So, that means I can get a digital version of the generic style plug:









And those that spend alot of money tend to go after the X-10 systems which is "smart home" type technoloogy. I havn't verified it, but apparently Radio Shack caries X-10 compatable equipment.

http://www.geocities.com/kfh227- go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.

*I am probably going to start work on my stand for the 100 gallon tank in about 2 weeks(May 22). Pics coming soon







*


----------



## Zerj (May 1, 2003)

I used to use those analog timers but I always had problems. Most likely since they were all under my tanks and had water spilled in them or just the humidity killed them. I never saw the digital version. Besides without battery backup you need to reset them after every power outage. They are cheaper but I think I still paid $10 bucks each for them. So the extra cost seems to be the timer. I have ended up X10ing a lot of other things so it is worth it for me.

Zerj




-Zerj


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

Intermatic used to make a nice digital timer. There was also a Radio Shack branded version. I picked up a couple on ebay for 14 bucks apiece. I wish I had ordered more, they work good.


----------

